# Thinking of getting a Gade



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so I am seriously contemplating gettin a 2012 Gade 1000 X. I have been searching the net trying trying to find aftermarket parts and I cant seem to find hardly anything. Is this beacause they are so new? Does anyone know of a good place to find anything for them? I was looking at the Catvos website for a 6" lift and theres only went up to 09. Any help woud be nice, I am trying to get a rough estimate on how much I am going to need to spend to get it to where I want.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

From what i understand they've resigned the chassis on the 2012's it will just be a matter of time before the aftermarket world catches up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, so I emailed CATVOS and they got back to me and said that they do in fact already have a lift for the 2012 Rene. They just have not upated their website yet.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

They haven't updated there website in forever


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok, so I have been looking around the net and I am finding plenty 0f 08-11 Rene 800's at some pretty good deals. 
Whats you guys opinion on whether I should just get a used 800 or send the extra 4-5K and go ahead and get the 1000? Are the Rene 1000 really that bad ***?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I owned a '09 Gade before I bought my rzr. IMO, that was the best bike I ever owned. I have ridden the 1000 Gade, really not that impressed. For the difference in power, I personally, couldn't justify the monetary difference. All the mods that you'll put on the 800r, you'll be VERY satisfied with it. For 4-5000 in accessories, that 800 would be a BEAST of a machine and have all the mods YOU want it to be. Rather than buying a 1000 and still having to do all that you want to it. That's just my .02 




Mud slingin', cold beer drinkin'


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

my buddy runs a stock '12 gade 1000 with 30s everythig stock he outruns every 800 he comes across


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

I recently joined the Can-Am Family and although I loved the power my brute had... This Rotax vtwin is apples and oranges! I'm addicted and I've only had mine since Friday. Good luck with the Gade project..!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

get what makes you happy, the new g2 gades are more updated than just throwing in a 1000cc motor in, well actually its a 975cc. It has improved suspension and shocks, they say a better frame but only time will tell, better tranny and few other minor items, i love my 1000 this thing is a blast too ride, you wont regret it man.


----------

